# Express 2.35 : 1 as 720 x ?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Can anyone work out Cinemascope's aspect ratio of 2.35 : 1 as 720p x ___ ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

1692 x 720

But...

Since 720p refers to a 16:9 aspect ratio, it would be scaled and letterboxed to fit inside a 1280 x 720 viewing area (1280 x 546).


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Actually, I'm looking for the aspect ratio (in pixels) to encode video to work with AppleTV at full frame rates, so I can't have video wider than 720 pixels... If my math is right, should it be 720 x 306?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Bjornbro said:


> should it be 720 x 306?


In that case, yes. However, Apple TV should accept any MPEG-4 or H.264 video encoded within (H)1280 x (V)720 (or "720p") so you shouldn't be restricted to 720 horizontally.


----------

